# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  My Leopard Frog has Dropsy?

## Taryn Cierra

So I have been incredibly busy with work which really should not be an excuse but I have asked my boyfriend to look after my two frogs, my Pacman (Clyde) and my Leopard Frog (Pistachio) and to make sure they are fed and water is cleaned and changed everyday. Unfortunately I took a look into their cages and noticed that both their water bowls are filthy and dirty. Needless to say I was pretty angry and took the bowls out to clean them and replace them with fresh water. As I was looking into Pistachios cage I had noticed he was twice the size he was last week when I last changed their water myself. At first I was thrilled because I thought he has grown (he is still a little guy because I raised him from a tadpole) but after I picked him up I realized he wasnt fighting with me to stay out of my hands. I than realized he was completely bloated from his stomach to his back legs. I am now even more angry, stressed, sad and disappointed. I am afraid he has Dropsy. 

I dont want to lose him, and I am asking is there anyway I can try and cure him and/or improve his health until I can get him into the Vet? They are not open today so I have to wait until tomorrow to even call and see if I can get him in. I would take a picture of him but I am afraid if I even move him I am scared it will hurt him horribly. He is bloated incredibly to the point where it almost looks like he might explode.. is it too late to save him?

Please if you have any advice on what to do in this situation I would greatly appreciate it!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> So I have been incredibly busy with work which really should not be an excuse but I have asked my boyfriend to look after my two frogs, my Pacman (Clyde) and my Leopard Frog (Pistachio) and to make sure they are fed and water is cleaned and changed everyday. Unfortunately I took a look into their cages and noticed that both their water bowls are filthy and dirty. Needless to say I was pretty angry and took the bowls out to clean them and replace them with fresh water. As I was looking into Pistachios cage I had noticed he was twice the size he was last week when I last changed their water myself. At first I was thrilled because I thought he has grown (he is still a little guy because I raised him from a tadpole) but after I picked him up I realized he wasnt fighting with me to stay out of my hands. I than realized he was completely bloated from his stomach to his back legs. I am now even more angry, stressed, sad and disappointed. I am afraid he has Dropsy. 
> 
> I dont want to lose him, and I am asking is there anyway I can try and cure him and/or improve his health until I can get him into the Vet? They are not open today so I have to wait until tomorrow to even call and see if I can get him in. I would take a picture of him but I am afraid if I even move him I am scared it will hurt him horribly. He is bloated incredibly to the point where it almost looks like he might explode.. is it too late to save him?
> 
> Please if you have any advice on what to do in this situation I would greatly appreciate it!


Sorry, but I just now saw your post.

Is he still alive? Are you positive it's Dropsy? Toxing Out Syndrome can also have these symptoms and given that their water was filthy it is a possibility. Seriouse bacterial infections can cause this as well.

He needs a Vet. I wish i would have seen this sooner. I'm sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## Terry

Bloating is often caused by an osmotic imbalance. Since frogs do not drink, there skin is able to easily absorb water like a sponge. Unfortunately, what ever is in the water is absorbed too, that will often prevent the water from being expelled through the skin. The condition is called edema. Often times, edema is treated by a "salt bath". Place the frog in a clean container with water deep enough to cover half its body height and put a pinch of non-iodized salt (sea salt works best) in the water and let him sit in it for 15 minutes. Repeat for 5 days. In the meantime, try to take a fecal sample to the vet and see if there is an infection or parasite causing the problem. The vet may not be an expert in frogs, but should be able to identify the cause. I hope that all go well for your frog.

If the cause is bacterial or parasitic, you can be able to treat it. If  it's bloating, the salt bath should be enough. Frogs are very sensitive to various drugs and it isn't a good idea to treat without knowing the cause.

----------


## Taryn Cierra

Unfortunately he has passed & I had to see it  :Frown: .
I looked up how to give them a salt bath and we were on our second bath. As I was cleaning out his isolation tank right next to him while he was taking his bath I all of a sudden heard a bunch of splashing and his little frog body was going crazy, he than stretched his back legs out and just floated there... it was horrible. I wasnt able to get him to the Vet on time. I feel like a horrible frog mommy. I like to try to think that I was able to save him for a little while anyways because I adopted him as a tadpole from Petsmart & the lady who gave him to us said that he was just gonna die anyways if no one took him. I just wish I wouldnt have got so caught up with work. I have learned my lesson now, no matter what I am taking on full responsibility of my frogs no matter whats going on in my life, I can not bare to let another one end up in a situation like that or anything even along the lines of health problems. Thank you anyways guys!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You're welcome.
I'm sorry for your loss.  :Frown:

----------


## Terry

Sorry for your loss  :Frown:  Often times when you purchase a frog from a pet store, you don't always know what condition it is in. The unfortunate thing is that there aren't many amphibian vets around so the keeper has sole responsibility over the health of the frog. I understand how sad it is to watch a frog die. Don't give up. Each setback can be a great learning experience.

----------


## Ashley

I know how you feel!  You would think that your boyfriend would at least take care of them.  I left all my frogs in my boyfriend's care while I went on vacation.  Instead of using the money I gave him to buy crickets, he just caught some from his yard.  They were apparently contaminated with pesticide from his mother's flower garden.  One by one after being fed all my frogs dropped dead within hours of being fed!!!  I had 10 frogs and was left with 3.  Those ones has refused to eat thank God!

I'm so sorry for your loss and I know how you feel.

----------

